# the girls have been out



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

went out yesterday to be sure the porch was clean for the girls ,, no new girls on the snow ( after the last snow ) the last 24 hours the temp was not above 30 ,, there was 8 girls laying out on the snow ,, one was a good 8 feet away ,,,
been going out after each snow to clean the porch , the last 3 times a few are on the snow ,, the temp has not been above 35 .. and the sun hasn't been that warm ether .. they must be southern girls and never saw snow before ..
just kidding about the southern girls comment . don't want to get on the bad side of you southern girls ..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been keeping a hummingbird feeder filled with sugar water out......the bees have been all over it. It is on the South side and the house blocks the prevailing North winds...They are really draining it down..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I have seen the girls out on cleansing flights at 18F and a sunny day. Seems some end up in the snow near the entrance. I've been told if you find some and bring them out of the cold they will come bak alive again. Never tried it, worried I wouldn't put them back on the right porch when they thawed mostly why I haven't tried it.


They would have been flying at the cabin yesterday on the way home from Wisconsin. It was 32F and bright sun. Was so nice that I had thoughts of putting on the skis and ggoing for a run thru the woods. the desire to get home and start herassing Kare again over rode that thought LOL.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a bit concerned about my girls. It's been below 30 for a while now. However, we're supposed to get a single day with temps around 50 on Thursday!! Of course it will also be rainy and it may be too sloppy for me to get back to the bees to check on them. Not sure if I should put something out there for them now as it will definitely freeze. Or do I try to get back there on Thursday, pop their tops and put in a patty? Or just leave them be? I'd hope they would stay put inside their hive...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you checked them in the late fall and they had two deeps full you need not worry till closer to spring. I know from experince that having these well below 30F, temps for so long slows them down to where they don't seen to use as much food. Sugar surp doesnt frees to the point you could put some on and leave it in the cold.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

What you say about bringing them in and warming them up brings back a few years ago ,, my grand kids ( age 4 to 7 ) went out by the hives ,, they saw a lot of girls ( about 30 , 40 ) on the snow ,, they started picking them up bringing them in holding them and blowing on them to warm them up . as soon as they started moving , they would give them to the 5 year old and run out to get more ..Bon was laughing so hard ,, when I got home there were a bunch of bees flying around the house .. I told them they will get stung ,, they said that they didn't care , cause the girls were cold and they had to save them . they didn't want them to go out side cause they would get cold again .. even now if they see a girl on the snow they pick it up and try to warm it up .. some come to ,, they just put them on one of the door steps ...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

By Saturday here in Pa, we are supposed to up in the 40's, so it will be good to see the girls flying again (just to prove they are alive).

This is my first hive for several years, so just concerned they won't make it through the winter.

I'm certain the have enough food, but it seems winter kill always happens in February or so. (It will be a relief just to see them flying again.)


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

I was glad to see my girls flying today. We had a rare snow here with lower than average temperatures and I was a little worried but, all is well!:happy:
It was the first white Christmas for NC in a very long time.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Mine took advantage of the thaw today, looked like a mustard pack exploded on the snow. I don't remember seeing that many bees flying anytime over the last summer like I saw today.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I wanted to check on my girls but the hill was still covered with snow and slush from the rain and I couldn't get the truck OR skidloader up the hill. Guess I should have taken this into account when choosing the location!! Grrrrr...


----------



## Calvin Wiles (May 14, 2008)

I started a Hive in the Spring and put it in the corner of my Garden. Checked it on a warmer day last week and they were out taking cleansing flights. Was glad they still seem ok.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I was out tossing feed to the chickens and ducks and heard a familiar sound...the bees were out! They seemed very interested in water and they weren't pleased that I was in their flightpath.


----------

